# The Ibanez RG7321 Refinish/Mod



## Lillub85 (Dec 28, 2013)

So I got this guitar for $75 and decided to do my first refinish. I want to bevel the horns kinda like how Daemoness guitars are and am also going to have it painted like how the mystic dream finishes are on the jp6/7. Originally I thought a chemical stripper would work on the thick af Ibanez finishes, but it didn't, so instead, I just sanded it down with a power sander(80 grit) and a dremel (for the horns). It turned out pretty good I think.


----------



## Daf57 (Dec 29, 2013)

Excellent work, man! I know it was tough - I've sanding down an RG myself, no easy task!! Subbed for update - keep the progress pics coming!


----------



## Lillub85 (Dec 29, 2013)

Day 2: After filing the bevels down and a little bit of dremel work, this came out pretty good. A little rough on this first pic, but nothing some sanding won't fix.


----------



## FIXXXER (Dec 29, 2013)

awesome, natural finish always wins!


----------



## Lillub85 (Dec 29, 2013)

Not sure if I'll go natural finish though


----------



## FIXXXER (Dec 29, 2013)

i definitively would...


----------



## Lillub85 (Dec 29, 2013)

Well I've really been digging the color change paint that livewire guitars offer and the grain isn't really extraordinary, so leaving it natural just seems blah.


----------



## Lillub85 (Dec 30, 2013)

Today, I finished sanding everything going from 80-120-180 grit and it feels like a baby's bottom. I've decided that I'm going to paint it so it doesn't need further sanding. I also dremeled out the corners of the pickup routes because the Seymour Duncan's didn't fit. 










Not my best dremel work, but I'll fix that later.


----------



## russmuller (Dec 30, 2013)

Wicked! I'm excited to see how the finishing goes. I've got an unfinished JEM body that I'm going to add some bevels with a dremel also. This looks great so far.


----------



## stuglue (Dec 30, 2013)

75 Dollars wow, bargain


----------



## Socal6 (Dec 30, 2013)

Duuuuude, this is going to turn out amazing!


----------



## PrestigeRS4 (Dec 30, 2013)

That is going to look amazing! Great job on the sanding too. Can't wait to see more of the progress.


----------



## JosephAOI (Dec 31, 2013)

Nice man, reminds me of my own 7321 refin!

Definitely go Mystic Dream though, it'll look insane!


----------



## Lillub85 (Jan 1, 2014)

JosephAOI said:


> Nice man, reminds me of my own 7321 refin!
> 
> Definitely go Mystic Dream though, it'll look insane!



Yeah dude, I remember the koa top refinish you did, pretty sweet . Anyways, the mystic dream type finish might be hard to do myself, so I'll probably end up having a local autobody shop do it for me.


----------



## Neilzord (Jan 2, 2014)

MOAR!!! 

Look forward to seeing some more on this! Looking good so far!


----------



## Lillub85 (Jan 2, 2014)

Just waiting to here back from the GuitarPaintGuys as they can do the finish I want and at a great price.


----------



## metalmonster (Jan 3, 2014)

Wow, these 7321 have lovely woods.


----------



## Lillub85 (Jan 5, 2014)

Today, I finally made the decision to just go ahead and buy the blue-teal-green-purple chameleon finish the GuitarPaintGuys have. Got it on sale too


----------



## Lillub85 (Jan 6, 2014)

So the paint should look like these colors at different angles. Hopefully it'll turn out as good as it is in my head.


----------



## metalmonster (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh yeah. Chameleon paint ... this thread just got interestiiiiiing !


----------



## callankirk (Jan 7, 2014)

The bass that I just finished is purple/blue/green chameleon paint and it looks SWEET. You've got my vote for it!


----------



## Lillub85 (Jan 7, 2014)

metalmonster said:


> Oh yeah. Chameleon paint ... this thread just got interestiiiiiing !


 
It wasn't interesting before


----------



## metalmonster (Jan 8, 2014)

It was, but ... chamelon paint !


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 8, 2014)

I would've just stained it red. Because I did that with my RG. And it works pretty well.


----------



## Lillub85 (Jan 14, 2014)

Quick update, I have finally shipped the body to the GuitarPaintGuys.


----------



## Neilzord (Jan 14, 2014)

Currently re-finishing / shaping a RG7321 myself atm so will be keen to see how this turns out!  

Great work so far!


----------



## Lillub85 (Jan 22, 2014)

Hello,
Your guitar body has arrived!
We have sent it into our prep stage to start work on your new finish.
Thank you once again, and have a great day!

Zane
GuitarPaintGuys


Sweet, just got this


----------



## Neilzord (Jan 23, 2014)

Look forward to seeing this with its new finish!!! 

Bit further along with my RG7321 refinish But nowhere near finished yet!


----------



## Vrollin (Jan 23, 2014)

On a side note, you should do this to an RG8 also  have the first RGD style 8 string


----------



## Reaverb (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm a little late, but subbed nonetheless! Can't wait to see how this turns out


----------



## Lillub85 (Jan 25, 2014)

Well today and tomorrow is going to be pretty awesome as my neighbor that works for Yamaha got me NAMM passes! Hopefully I'll get to see some of you guys there.


----------



## Lillub85 (Feb 20, 2014)

Sorry about not having any updates, but they are still working on the body. Should be here in a week or two


----------



## movingpictures (Feb 23, 2014)

cool..looking forward to the pics


----------



## Lillub85 (Mar 23, 2014)

Some teasers before I see it next week. I've got a feeling it will look even better in person.


----------



## JEngelking (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Socal6 (Mar 23, 2014)

Yeeeeeeeeeees finaaaaaaallllllllllly!!!!!!!


----------



## Lillub85 (Mar 23, 2014)

Socal6 said:


> Yeeeeeeeeeees finaaaaaaallllllllllly!!!!!!!



I know right


----------



## crg123 (Mar 23, 2014)

I love the RGD carves you gave it! Can't wait to see it completed.


----------



## Jebe- (Mar 25, 2014)

That chameleon paint looks nice!

I gotta say that your 7321 looked much, much better with the paint stripped off than my 1527 I was (and still propably am) going to refinish. I was so disappointed how bad the body woods were (three pieces, fugly grain) on my 1527 that I just left the body to the shame corner in my basement.

Maybe I should also go for the chameleon...


----------



## Kaickul (Mar 25, 2014)

Looking good man, I'm thinking of getting work done on my 7321 as well, but not until I get my new set of pickups.


----------



## Lillub85 (Mar 25, 2014)

Jebe- said:


> That chameleon paint looks nice!
> 
> I gotta say that your 7321 looked much, much better with the paint stripped off than my 1527 I was (and still propably am) going to refinish. I was so disappointed how bad the body woods were (three pieces, fugly grain) on my 1527 that I just left the body to the shame corner in my basement.
> 
> Maybe I should also go for the chameleon...


 
Yeah dude I wanted chameleon paint because it's unique and I loved the jp6 mystic dream finishes


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Mar 25, 2014)

HOOOLEEEEEY SHIIITT that is nice

please slap some gold hardware on it and white pups


----------



## Neilzord (Mar 26, 2014)

This guitar shape > RGD. 

Having only the cutaways on the horns look far superior to that weird RGD carve (IMO) 

And that finish looks bad-ass. Can't wait to see her all together!


----------



## Lillub85 (Mar 26, 2014)

Neilzord said:


> This guitar shape > RGD.
> 
> Having only the cutaways on the horns look far superior to that weird RGD carve (IMO)
> 
> And that finish looks bad-ass. Can't wait to see her all together!


 
That's the only thing keeping me from getting an rgd. I don't like that huge carve near the elbow.


----------



## Le Jeff (Mar 26, 2014)

Looks excellent and I applaud you for actually having the guitar finished. Wood's nice and all, but lets be honest: people mostly finish their guitars with oil because because it's cheap and easy to DIY.

I can't wait to see the guitar all back together and strung


----------



## chrisxrome (Mar 26, 2014)

Dude that paint job looks amazing!


----------



## rikomaru (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm a bit late, but how did you attack the handside of the horns when sanding? It's probably the most frustrating part of my refinishes getting through all that sealer by hand. lol

Is there some sort of huge, cylindrical bit you can attach to a drill to make it easier and faster?


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 27, 2014)

^Yep


----------



## rikomaru (Mar 27, 2014)

:O

Officially happy........ish since I don't have it yet. Thanks for the pic. That's EXACTLY what I was thinking of!!!!!

Edit: umm......what are they called? Sanding cylinders?


----------



## Lillub85 (Mar 31, 2014)

Finally, the moment we've been waiting for. Sorry for the shitty phone pics. It's tough getting the color change on camera. Like I thought, it looks so much better in person


----------



## Socal6 (Mar 31, 2014)

Tomorrow....


----------



## Convictional (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## HoneyNut (Apr 2, 2014)

Looking forward for some pictures man! It's looking great so far.


----------



## charlessalvacion (Apr 4, 2014)

Dafuq have you done with the guitar?
















....its beautiful!


----------



## Lillub85 (Apr 16, 2014)

Near the end finally. Just have to put in the electronics. 




That rosewood isn't looking too bad I must say.


----------



## Socal6 (Apr 16, 2014)

O mah gawt....


----------



## Vrollin (Apr 17, 2014)

I cat understand how you havnt pieced it all together yet! I would have been up until all hours of the morning to get it together if I had to!

But thats just me


----------



## Lillub85 (Apr 17, 2014)

Vrollin said:


> I cat understand how you havnt pieced it all together yet! I would have been up until all hours of the morning to get it together if I had to!
> 
> But thats just me



Well I was considering getting new bare knuckle pots or is it not worth the 8 bucks per pot


----------



## Vrollin (Apr 25, 2014)

Lillub85 said:


> Well I was considering getting new bare knuckle pots or is it not worth the 8 bucks per pot



Why not? Cant hurt? Do it once, do it right


----------



## Lillub85 (Apr 26, 2014)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...ez-rg7321-refinished-finally.html#post4016924


----------

